# FREE Catalogue Event (CLOSED)



## SandiBeaches (Sep 12, 2020)

*Old thread NEW event

*Tech Catalogue Event happening in Lokrum *

Looking for a specific item or just wanting to grow your own catalogue?

I have the following items in * all colour variants * out to catalogue-

Cordless Phone
Desktop Computer
Fax Machine
Intercom Monitor
Laptop
Lcd Tv (20 In.)
Lcd Tv (50 In.)
Rotary Phone
Server
Surveillance Camera
Tv Camera
Video Camera
Wall-mounted Phone
Wall-mounted Tv (20 In.)
Wall-mounted Tv (50 In.)

*Note for anyone visiting-
Items to catalogue are on the beach to the East, turn right as you come out of airport 

 The catalogue event is free all I ask is that you keep area tidy, the items are arranged by type, please put them in their own section thanks  This makes it easier for other players who come behind you to catalogue  *(donations of non-native fruit are welcome, native is apple)

***Can open on request just send a pm or reply here! Usually available between 9am-10pm BST***

Feel free to shop, explore or look for a villager DIY or hunt.


----------



## Pendragon1980 (Sep 12, 2020)

I am interested. Trying to get to another island right now but later?


----------



## SandiBeaches (Sep 12, 2020)

Sure, I will be open for a while, just let me know when you want to visit and I'll allow dodo


----------



## Pendragon1980 (Sep 12, 2020)

I'll come over now since the other user seems to be having a full island


----------



## Garrett (Sep 12, 2020)

Ooh, I'd love to visit please. I've been looking for the fire pit for months! 

Garrett from Canoubiers.


----------



## SandiBeaches (Sep 12, 2020)

Anyone that is visiting, please feel to explore, hunt and shop! I have fenced in the catalogue area to guide you through the areas, not to keep yous in


----------



## xlisapisa (Sep 12, 2020)

Can I come to catalog and shop please? ^^


----------



## lichia (Sep 12, 2020)

could i come, please? i'd also love to have a look at the shops c:

	Post automatically merged: Sep 12, 2020

i'm owm!


----------



## Emmsey (Sep 12, 2020)

Am interested if still open, thanks!


----------



## June (Sep 12, 2020)

hi i'd like to drop by & catalogue when you're opening gates again! o:


----------



## DragonLatios (Sep 12, 2020)

I am open to come and catalogue when your open


----------



## SandiBeaches (Sep 12, 2020)

June said:


> hi i'd like to drop by & catalogue when you're opening gates again! o:





DragonLatios said:


> I am open to come and catalogue when your open


Will be opening again in about an hour if yous are around then


----------



## Katgamer (Sep 12, 2020)

Hiya would love to catalogue items!


----------



## wirehead (Sep 12, 2020)

SandiBeaches said:


> **Closed for now but can open on request please pm your interest and I will get back to you **
> 
> *Autumn Catalogue Event happening in Lokrum NOW *_and on request _
> 
> ...


id love to come by!


----------



## SandiBeaches (Sep 12, 2020)

@DragonLatios @June @wirehead @Katgamer
Gates open and dodo up top!
Feel free to explore after cataloguing if you wish, but shops are closed


----------



## DragonLatios (Sep 12, 2020)

SandiBeaches said:


> @DragonLatios @June @wirehead @Katgamer
> Gates open and dodo up top!
> Feel free to explore after cataloguing if you wish, but shops are closed


darn


----------



## DragonLatios (Sep 12, 2020)

THank you for shareing this and you add a lot to my list. A other friend name Ruby and is a user here i help her catlog too. So this will help me to make sure she got some of this too. So thank you.


----------



## SandiBeaches (Sep 13, 2020)

You are very welcome! Glad I could help and that you are able to share with friends too 

Opened gates again for today!


----------



## Edge (Sep 13, 2020)

Hi, if you are still open, may I drop by?


----------



## SandiBeaches (Sep 13, 2020)

Updated dodo @Edge


----------



## Mari_AC (Sep 13, 2020)

Hi! I'd love to come over


----------



## Edge (Sep 13, 2020)

Thank you, I’m on my way.


----------



## zoeannec (Sep 13, 2020)

Could I come please?


----------



## Mashkaaaa (Sep 13, 2020)

Hi! Could I come by to catalogue some items?


----------



## SandiBeaches (Sep 13, 2020)

Mari_AC said:


> Hi! I'd love to come over





zoeannec said:


> Could I come please?





Mashkaaaa said:


> Hi! Could I come by to catalogue some items?


Opened again if you guys want to come over


----------



## Mari_AC (Sep 13, 2020)

SandiBeaches said:


> Opened again if you guys want to come over


Thanks! something came up and I totally forgot   sorry


----------



## SandiBeaches (Sep 13, 2020)

Mari_AC said:


> Thanks! something came up and I totally forgot   sorry



Just closed for the night, but will be open again tomo!


----------



## Masenkochick (Sep 13, 2020)

SandiBeaches said:


> **CLOSED**
> 
> *Autumn Catalogue Event happening in Lokrum NOW *_and on request _
> 
> ...


Would it be possible to catalogue the paper lanterns in “fall” design?

thank you much for your time ☺


----------



## Whohaw (Sep 13, 2020)

Can I come ?


----------



## SandiBeaches (Sep 14, 2020)

Masenkochick said:


> Would it be possible to catalogue the paper lanterns in “fall” design?
> 
> thank you much for your time ☺





Whohaw said:


> Can I come ?



Of course, I will let you guys know when I am open for the day! Or if you are limited to a specific time for online play just send me a pm and we can arrange something, I'm usually available till around 10pm GMT


----------



## SandiBeaches (Sep 14, 2020)

@Masenkochick @Whohaw Open!


----------



## velvetmoo (Sep 14, 2020)

hi! is it still open and if so could i please visit?


----------



## Muddy (Sep 14, 2020)

I would like to come please. 
Kitty from Kittybeach


----------



## Whohaw (Sep 14, 2020)

Awesome, on my way


----------



## Jlmiller173 (Sep 14, 2020)

Is this still open?


----------



## SandiBeaches (Sep 14, 2020)

Jlmiller173 said:


> Is this still open?


If you are available now I can send you pm with dodo


----------



## Jlmiller173 (Sep 14, 2020)

SandiBeaches said:


> If you are available now I can send you pm with dodo


Yes I am


----------



## Nooblord (Sep 14, 2020)

May I please come catalog too?


----------



## Mari_AC (Sep 14, 2020)

SandiBeaches said:


> Of course, I will let you guys know when I am open for the day! Or if you are limited to a specific time for online play just send me a pm and we can arrange something, I'm usually available till around 10pm GMT


Thanks for letting us know! I'm available now as well  ☺


----------



## SandiBeaches (Sep 15, 2020)

Online now but just opening gates on request, send a pm or reply here if you would like to visit.


----------



## Aeryn642 (Sep 15, 2020)

Hiya, can I visit! Also, what's your native fruit? Was wondering if I could sell some of my pears at yours while I'm there if that's not your native?


----------



## SandiBeaches (Sep 15, 2020)

Aeryn642 said:


> Hiya, can I visit! Also, what's your native fruit? Was wondering if I could sell some of my pears at yours while I'm there if that's not your native?



Of course, I'll pm you the dodo. My native is apple feel free to bring your pears, but nooks closes in about 20 mins!


----------



## Jessi (Sep 15, 2020)

Is it too late to visit?


----------



## LunaLoonyLovegood (Sep 18, 2020)

Love to visit when you’re available


----------



## SandiBeaches (Sep 18, 2020)

@Jessi and @LunaLoonyLovegood  I'll be opening Saturday and Sunday, look out for a dodo or pm specific time, I can open between 9am 11pm BST.


----------



## Bird_9 (Sep 18, 2020)

Hello there
Can i come for catalog??
Tysm


----------



## Giovana (Sep 18, 2020)

SandiBeaches said:


> ***Can open on request just send a pm or reply here! Usually available between 9am-10pm BST***
> 
> *Autumn Catalogue Event happening in Lokrum *
> With the colder weather coming in, are you looking for some cosy themed furniture? Or want to add to your campsite? Or just looking to grow your own catalogue?
> ...


Hellooo, still available? Tysm


----------



## LunaLoonyLovegood (Sep 19, 2020)

SandiBeaches said:


> @Jessi and @LunaLoonyLovegood  I'll be opening Saturday and Sunday, look out for a dodo or pm specific time, I can open between 9am 11pm BST.



I am PST time so it might be a little challenging to meet up.   I’ll keep an eye out on the thread but it’s okay if we can’t line something up.


----------



## SandiBeaches (Jan 2, 2021)

_Using my old event thread for a new catalogue event with new items, see original post for details. _
Opening now, reply or pm to allow Dodo. 
**My island is currently in the early hours (around 2am) of new years day* *as I have just redid the nye countdown with a friend, will be opening again in the present time tomorrow if you'd rather not visit today. 
Tagging those who have already showed an interest @Taturrria @Rairu @Kate86


----------



## Taturrria (Jan 2, 2021)

SandiBeaches said:


> _Using my old event thread for a new catalogue event with new items, see original post for details. _
> Opening now, reply or pm to allow Dodo.
> **My island is currently in the early hours (around 2am) of new years day* *as I have just redid the nye countdown with a friend, will be opening again in the present time tomorrow if you'd rather not visit today.
> Tagging those who have already showed an interest @Taturrria @Rairu @Kate86


Yes please! I’d love to stop by now


----------



## velv3tkisses (Jan 2, 2021)

Hi! May I make my way over? Thanks a bunch either way!


----------



## Taturrria (Jan 2, 2021)

Tysm for letting me stop by!


----------



## gagtxt (Jan 2, 2021)

Hii could I please come over?


----------



## SandiBeaches (Jan 2, 2021)

velv3tkisses said:


> Hi! May I make my way over? Thanks a bunch either way!


Of course, dodo allowed  


Taturrria said:


> Tysm for letting me stop by!


You're welcome  thanks for visiting


----------



## hillareet (Jan 2, 2021)

may I stop by?


----------



## SandiBeaches (Jan 2, 2021)

gagtxt said:


> Hii could I please come over?





hillareet said:


> may I stop by?


You both should be able to see dodo, but I just need to close for a min, will let you know when dodo has been updated

	Post automatically merged: Jan 2, 2021

@hillareet @gagtxt dodo has been updated


----------



## gagtxt (Jan 2, 2021)

SandiBeaches said:


> You both should be able to see dodo, but I just need to close for a min, will let you know when dodo has been updated
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jan 2, 2021
> 
> @hillareet @gagtxt dodo has been updated


im so sorry for not coming sooner !!!! i didnt see the code ahh im coming now tysm


----------



## amylase (Jan 2, 2021)

Hiya, May I stop by and catalog please?


----------



## Story (Jan 2, 2021)

I would love to stop by!


----------



## SandiBeaches (Jan 2, 2021)

amylase said:


> Hiya, May I stop by and catalog please?





Story said:


> I would love to stop by!


You should see dodo now!


----------



## hillareet (Jan 2, 2021)

I keep getting booted! lol. I’m gonna try again.


----------



## Bitty_ (Jan 2, 2021)

Hi love! May I come?


----------



## mabadpe (Jan 2, 2021)

Hey there! Thanks for doing this!  if there is space & time, I would also love to catalogue your stuff! Would like to progres more on my catalogue finally this new year 

And have a great start into 2021!


----------



## Lyndee (Jan 2, 2021)

Can I come to catalog ?


----------



## Rika092 (Jan 2, 2021)

If you are still open any I come by to catalog as well? Thank you so much for doing this!


----------



## mermaidshelf (Jan 4, 2021)

Thank you so much for having me over  ☺


----------



## Rairu (Jan 4, 2021)

May I come and shop?


----------



## Taturrria (Jan 4, 2021)

Hi  is it still happening?


----------



## SandiBeaches (Jan 4, 2021)

Rairu said:


> May I come and shop?


Yes, had to close unexpectedly, but opening again now will update dodo


Taturrria said:


> Hi  is it still happening?


It is but I think you visited the other day, I don't have any new items


----------



## magicalgrrrlz (Jan 4, 2021)

I'm intrested ^^


----------



## Kate86 (Jan 4, 2021)

Sorry I missed you again! Thanks for tagging me. Hopefully I’ll catch next time.


----------

